# Uber Ratings protection



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I thought I'd start this thread for the experiments I ran a while back and tonight.

Not sure when and which thread I posted on but I went out to prove ratings protextion.

So basically I took a short trip monitored my rating and then asked the driver to rate me 4 stars (other complaint) and I actually did it myself a as the driver was confused and there was a language issue. I did not take any additional ubers that week and it took about a week for my rating to actually go down.

Then tonight on another thread, I decided to check something else as its 50% off ubers this week. I ordered a short trip and asked them to rate me again 4 stars. On my trip home, l watched the driver give me 5 stars. 

As of now my rating has still not gone down. I will assume it will take about 7 days again for it to go down but will take some short trips again this week if it doesn't change. 

Any rider who checks to see if the riding went down is most likely rating the wrong driver, and if vengeful enough to Make up a complaint because of it because it was a great ride and tipped is attacking innocent drivers with false accusations

To be continued lol


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

i think you have to rate the specific driver to see reciprocal rating that driver gave you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Hollow to be clear I asked the driver to rate me 4 stars and I rated the driver 5 stars, so I am confused as what you are not clear about. or perhaps I am confused so please explain lol


Day 2

Another ride, my rating has still not changed


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Perhaps you in different market than I am.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber manipulated the ratings that’s the bottom line. A Passenger can 1 star you and you won’t see it for a couple of days. This is Uber’s way of protecting the pax!

Ever notice how your rating seem to drop faster than they go up? It’s uber playing games. You could get 70 rated trips on a row all 5 star and guess what your lucky if it goes up a percentage of a point. Again Uber playing games!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

My own experience has been that after they implemented the whole ratings protection, my rating has gone way up. I was in the low 4.9x, high 4.8x. The other week, I hit 4.99 _without consciously doing anything different_. I still downrate the a-holes and 1-star the non-tipping, daily commuters to be unmatched (I am part-time and would rather take the tipping tourists here). No issues whatsoever.

I honestly could not care less, but I appreciate threads like this that do the legwork. Good to see it actually works. It was just common sense and human nature and was looooong overdue.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Since I cannot remember where the thread that inspired this next experiment, I will continue onto the thread i started.

This time I wanted to see of the rider got the same flag and downrate from different drivers, if the rider actually gets some kind of warning and or text.

I planned on taking a lot of ubers this short trip but turned out my sister left her car at my parents house so I drove her car. But I am still at a 4.94 and have 2 cleanliness 4 star trips on Tuesday. It is Thursday and I am still at a 4.94 and no warning for being a stinky boy


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I took an uber last night and downrated myself but for some reason this drivers phone had no boxes for anything to flag so I kind of regret downrating myself

I also confirmed that riders cannot tip more than double the fare and on min rides, it makes out at $10























Kind of sucks of you do something special on a min ride and the rider wanted to tip $20 but can't tip more than $10


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Keep it up will be interesting to see results,

From what I understand, riders rating doesn’t change until up to 48hours after the driver has rated, to protect driver, and their rating can’t drop until they have rated driver as some riders will wait until they have been rated before rating a driver, 

sometimes riders rating will drop when they take a 2nd trip, so rider will presume current driver has downvoted them, when previous driver did, 

I have rated a 5star pax once with a 1star they were a bad rider, , the next day I got them again and their rating was stil a 5star, I questioned uber and they said yes up to 48hours, or earlier if they rate me,

Rider has 7days to rate or it won’t count against driver, ratings for price, delay or other don’t count, if rider rates 3 Stars or less then driver will get a report, for one of the selected options, or riders can manually select problem inapp which driver will receive,like professionalism 

Rider ratings are based on last 100 trips so a few 4stars won’t have any effect at all on them, until they get a few ratings,


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This the 4th time I have done this and the last downrate, 2 of them actually was last Tuesday and it Sunday/Monday and it hasn't gone down.

It takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down

Again if you doubt me on this take $8 take a short uber and check for yourself

I still have not received a warning for cleanliness but gonna take trip #3 and will downrate again soon


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Another 7 days and my rider rating has gone down 0.01 today. I have another one from last Thursday so it should go down on Thursday again. 

I tried downrating on the 2 rides I took yesterday but for some reason I could not downrate myself and choose less than 5 stars so I have 3 more cleanliness downrated to get to 5 total to see if I actually get s warning for being a dirty boy

Another 7 days and my rider rating has gone down 0.01 today. I have another one from last Thursday so it should go down on Thursday again. 

I tried downrating on the 2 rides I took yesterday but for some reason I could not downrate myself and choose less than 5 stars so I have 3 more cleanliness downrated to get to 5 total to see if I actually get s warning for being a dirty boy


----------

